
Whatever - a perl6ish whatever-star for perl5 - draegtun
http://search.cpan.org/dist/Whatever/lib/Whatever.pm
======
draegtun
Some context:

* <http://perlgeek.de/blog-en/perl-5-to-6/28-currying.html>

* <http://use.perl.org/~masak/journal/40431>

